# Getting two new boys



## LizLovesRats5 (Mar 28, 2007)

So i decided to adopt two new neutered boys from a rescue. They're about eight weeks old right now, are set to be neutered next friday, and are both albino rexes. I'm so excited... I love my current shelter boys, but they were so old when I adopted them (6mos) and don't seem like they're ever going to be particularly coudly. Don't get me wrong, I'm still going to work on them, but they seem like they may very well be the kind of rats that are always a bit skittish of the big human hand... they must have been treated badly when they were young. And with the new cage I'm getting, there will be more than enough room, though I think my boyfriend will kill me. HEHE.


----------



## Nazarath (Feb 20, 2007)

Great to hear youâ€™re going to give two new boys homes! Donâ€™t forget the Quarantine period for when you bring your new boys home!!! And be sure introductions take a nice slow pace . post pics of your boys when you get them!! On and try giving you other shy boys treats while your playing with them. It really got my girl to open up 

Edit: spelling lol


----------



## tattered_teddy_bear (Apr 24, 2007)

LizLovesRats5 said:


> though I think my boyfriend will kill me. HEHE.


Thats the best part though.... "OMG what did you get?"

*ROFL* :lol:


----------



## Sky14 (Aug 18, 2006)

Ditto!

Hope you have fun with all your ratsys! New and old.


----------



## LizLovesRats5 (Mar 28, 2007)

Thank you for your concern. I am well aware of recommended quarantine guidelines.


----------



## fallinstar (Nov 26, 2006)

i love that reaction of 'you did WHAT!!'


----------



## LizLovesRats5 (Mar 28, 2007)

Oh, you have no idea. When I brough the first two rescues home he started walking around the house, whining, "Why? Why Liz Why? Why?" I told him he could like it or leave, and he shut up.


----------



## Nazarath (Feb 20, 2007)

* Lol I figured you did having already have two boys but thought I would get it out of the way for you . Can't wait to see the boys!!!!*


----------



## LizLovesRats5 (Mar 28, 2007)

Okay, so I guess I'm not going to be getting the boys after all. My boyfriend saw me writing an email to the lady I was going to adopt from and proceeded to freak out. :roll:


----------



## tattered_teddy_bear (Apr 24, 2007)

Don't let someone decide something you want to do when its compleatly reasonable. =)


----------



## LizLovesRats5 (Mar 28, 2007)

I hear what you're saying, tattered. But, it's his house too, and technically, I have "enough" animals as is, so I'm going to let him win on this point.


----------



## Poppyseed (Feb 1, 2007)

I'm talking slowly with my boyfriend on this. I at least need one more rat I know for Bert as Odin is NOT accepting him at all D: But I'm going slow and who knows.


----------



## LizLovesRats5 (Mar 28, 2007)

Yeah, it sucks, I really don't know why he cares, since he doesn't have to take care of them, and they would all be in the same giant cage anyway. But he was seriously livid about the prospect of getting more rats right now. I wish he shared my love of animals, ya know. Eventually I want to live in the country w/ a bit of land and open a rescue...


----------



## tattered_teddy_bear (Apr 24, 2007)

LizLovesRats5 said:


> I wish he shared my love of animals, ya know. Eventually I want to live in the country w/ a bit of land and open a rescue...


ME TOO! i know exactly what you mean!


----------



## Poppyseed (Feb 1, 2007)

I can kind of understand. I know eventually he will cave to at least one rat. I'm talking to someone in Indiana who has to rehome her babies cause her boyfriend is allergic D: She has a lot of blues and I've always kind of wanted a blue. Don't think he has any freaky features for my freak family but hey I'm sure he'll fit in. But I would love to help her keep two together if I can, open my current cage to Bert and the two newb rats and give Odin and Bastian their own seperate cage (which I'm getting a three rat cage soon from someone!)

Bert was sniffing in Odin's cage from the top, Odin was on his second section and reached up to the top seperated cage and bit Bert on the nose D: Odin bit Bert a few times in neutral territory. He's just not wanting to accept another ratty in at all. I wish he would. Bastian and Bert are good friends at least but Bastian is bonded to Odin, I can't seperate them and leave the grumpy old man alone. So yeah, need a buddy for Bert.

Then we will have a one room apartment with 11 animals XD Three of them are Chris's.


----------

